# Thank you



## Tclem (Nov 30, 2014)

i want to thank everyone who has called texted and messaged me today concering the loss of my brother. Way to young. 34 years old and the life of the party. We never know what someone is going through even if we are so close. I keep thinking it is a dream and I'll wake up. He loved paxton and would give his last dollar to the homeless. Depression took him from us. It means so much that you guys have called and texted. That's why I love this site. Another family for me. Thanks again everyone 
Tony

Reactions: Sincere 26


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Nov 30, 2014)

Prayers go out for y'all Tony! If he was anything like you he was a great guy and will make his way to heaven!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 30, 2014)

Take care Buddy- we are all thinkin about you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 30, 2014)

Tony, I'm so sorry. Words cannot express how bad I'm sure we all feel for you. Stay strong and know prayers are going out to you. TA

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 30, 2014)

This is terrible news. Please take care of yourself and accept my deepest condolences.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 30, 2014)

Tony so sad to hear about your loss! Me and my family are praying for you and your family!!

Barry

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Nov 30, 2014)

Tony - sorry to hear of your loss. Thoughts are with you at this difficult time.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 30, 2014)

So sorry to hear this. Keeping you and your family in our thoughts.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Johnturner (Nov 30, 2014)

Tony - I am just hearing about this. I'm so sorry for your loss. My family's prayers go out to you and your family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 30, 2014)

Terrible news! I hope you and your family find peace in such a difficult time.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 30, 2014)

As I said on Facebook, you and your family will be in my prayers. Very sorry to hear about your brother.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 30, 2014)

We're here for you Tony.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Nov 30, 2014)

Keeping you and your family in our prayers.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 30, 2014)

Tony... You and your family are in our prayers. Wish I had something more to say to help ease the pain.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 30, 2014)

I've not lost a sibling, but I do know grief, and it is not for the feint of heart. Hoping and praying that all goes well for you in the days ahead. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jmurray (Nov 30, 2014)

Your family will be in my family's prayers.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 1, 2014)

very sad tony-- 34 thats way way to young. prayers go out to you and your family my freind

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Dec 1, 2014)

Thoughts and prayers out to you, family and friends of your brother, sounds like he was a super guy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Dec 1, 2014)

My deepest condolences to you and your family !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 1, 2014)

My families prayers and thoughts go out to yours. No words will take away the pain but remember we are here if you need anything. 
Rodney

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 1, 2014)

Not only in our prayers but in our hearts also my friend !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 1, 2014)

Tony, I'm very sorry for you and your families loss. You are right about never knowing someone's thoughts and feelings. It's just a very sad deal all the way around.
Allan

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 1, 2014)

Were all thinking of you man, keep your head up.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Dec 1, 2014)

So sorry to hear that. You and your family will be I'm my prayers.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Final Strut (Dec 1, 2014)

I have not been on here much lately and this is one of the first post I saw when I logged in. My heart goes out to you and your family Tony. Depression is a demon that claims to many and often times way to young as is the case with your brother. My prayers go out for you and your family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

